# record revoked!



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

https://www.ksl.com/?sid=45443283&n...-trout-after-learning-his-license-had-expired

All I could do is just shake my head......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hunting777 said:


> https://www.ksl.com/?sid=45443283&n...-trout-after-learning-his-license-had-expired
> 
> All I could do is just shake my head......


Thats my concern with buying those new licences for X number of years. My current license I bought for the 5 year time frame and I have to renew in 2021. Its supposed to give peace of mind not having to worry about one expiring... but now it bugs me I have to mentally remember to buy one in 2021.

Helluvafish though.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For a license like that I would try and buy it around the same time that something else like a drivers license is going to expire. That is what I do with the Utah ATV sticker that I need to purchase every year, I just get it the same time that I need to renew my Colorado off road permits. 

Since I have a Lifetime License in Utah a fishing license or small game one doesn't even enter my mind, but I have to redo my HIP numbers in 3 different states every year.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Meh.....record books are stupid anyways. I had a game warden play a nasty trick on me once in Wyoming. I had bought a one-day license and was fishing when an undercover warden approached me, identified himself, and asked for my license. I pulled it out of my wallet and handed it to him. He looked at it and said that it was not good until the next day and that I was fishing without a license. I must have lost all color because he smiled and said "just kidding but you didn't even look at it did you?" 

Even though he was a total douche and I really wanted to toss his scrawny a$$ in the lake, I did learn a good lesson that day. I always review all tags, licenses, etc prior to going to the field. This practice saved a couple friends of mine some possible hassle when a Wal Mart employee sold them the wrong deer tags for a hunt in Idaho.

Having the wrong, or expired license is forgivable but preventable in my opinion.---SS


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The most disturbing part of that link are found in the comments section. Hard to fathom how many people out there are against rules and laws......

..


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have always liked the comments on a story usually more than the story. 

I guess that since they couldn't complain about him keeping the fish since he let it go they would complain about the fishing license. 

It is also interesting in the article where it says that they estimate the fish to be 50-60 years old. I would believe 50-53 but not 54-60 since they didn't finish the dam until 1964, 53 years ago. That fish must of been one of the first that they planted into the reservoir back then.

I know that I am nick picking a little but lets try and get the facts straight.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Critter said:


> I have always liked the comments on a story usually more than the story.
> 
> I guess that since they couldn't complain about him keeping the fish since he let it go they would complain about the fishing license.
> 
> ...


 Is it possible that they planted some mature or adolescent fish 53 years ago? If so, then a 5-6 year old Laker might not be out of the question.---SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Packout said:


> The most disturbing part of that link are found in the comments section. Hard to fathom how many people out there are against rules and laws......
> 
> ..


Don't spend too much time being upset about the comments. Most of them are BS spouted from trolls who get their kicks out of making inflammatory statements.

My guess is that in reality, a very small percentage of society doesn't support rules, laws, and law enforcement.

I also don't think that having understanding regarding an honest mistake shows any contempt for the law. In my opinion, there is no comparison between an honest mistake and a purposeful action. Intent is paramount in my book, especially when the stakes are low as in the case of catch-and-release fishing. Pretty hard to identify a victim.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> I have always liked the comments on a story usually more than the story.
> 
> I guess that since they couldn't complain about him keeping the fish since he let it go they would complain about the fishing license.
> 
> ...


pfft, never let the facts stand in the way of a good story.

.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Springville Shooter said:


> Don't spend too much time being upset about the comments. Most of them are BS spouted from trolls who get their kicks out of making inflammatory statements.
> 
> My guess is that in reality, a very small percentage of society doesn't support rules, laws, and law enforcement.
> 
> I also don't think that having understanding regarding an honest mistake shows any contempt for the law. In my opinion, there is no comparison between an honest mistake and a purposeful action. Intent is paramount in my book, especially when the stakes are low as in the case of catch-and-release fishing. Pretty hard to identify a victim.------SS


I can't disagree with such a simple error but then I remembered that this was a guided trip. I think there should be some consequence for a guide who did not verify and require a proper license. They are supposed to be held to a higher standard of practice.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The guide probably got hold of the janitor at the central division DWR office and was told
it didn't really matter.

Bummer though at least he has a picture and maybe even a citation to back it up.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

No grace period? That's weird...;-)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I can't disagree with such a simple error but then I remembered that this was a guided trip. I think there should be some consequence for a guide who did not verify and require a proper license. They are supposed to be held to a higher standard of practice.


That's a pretty good point. I was in Alaska fishing and drove to Seward to go on a guided multi species trip, I had left my license in my waders from fishing on the Kenai the night before. They wouldn't even let me on the boat without a license.

I made a mad dash down the street and over a block to the market and purchased a replacement license and ran back to the boat and made it in time to board.

Another lesson to check my license before leaving to go fishing.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

middlefork said:


> The guide probably got hold of the janitor at the central division DWR office and was told it didn't really matter.


-_O-

:rotfl:

This never gets old!!!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Thats my concern with buying those new licences for X number of years. My current license I bought for the 5 year time frame and I have to renew in 2021. Its supposed to give peace of mind not having to worry about one expiring... but now it bugs me I have to mentally remember to buy one in 2021.
> -DallanC


It bothers me that the State can send out a post card reminding you to renew your vehicle registration (boats, ATVs, cars, etc.). but they cannot send a notice to remind of fishing license expiration? They certainly have systems in place that could handle this.



Critter said:


> For a license like that I would try and buy it around the same time that something else... is going to expire.


I decided a couple years ago to renew our fishing licenses each year at the first of the year. It makes it very easy to remember -- it's no different than prior to the 365 day license purchases. Christmas is over, and the annual Fish Lake New Year's trip is approaching...time to go buy new licenses.

Another very easy thing to do is simply put a calendar reminder in your personal calendar. With many people using Outlook, it's pretty easy to setup a reminder to go buy a new license.

I'm glad the record was revoked. But the real issue here is not whether or not the record was revoked. The issue here is: WHY IS THE DWR POSTING ON SOCIAL MEDIA PRIOR TO DOING THEIR DUE DILIGENCE!

Wouldn't it make sense for the DWR to verify everything prior to posting a Facebook note about it? How many times has this happened now?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, it seems DWR is doing some rough social media learning. I assume they can do a quick name search to verify a valid license in their database.


----------

